# New gay girl just ordered donor sperm for IUI seeks advice!



## EllieBrighton (May 16, 2012)

Hello, I am new to all of this and seeing if anyone else is out there who can offer advice or support!

I am a 33 year old single gay woman living in brighton who has just ordered my first batch of donor sperm for IUI next month.

I dont know anyone else who has been through similar so would love a chat if anyone can offer.

Scared and excited!!  xxxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi elliebrighton, first of all congrats for taking that huge step alone. Myself and my wife have our first consultation on wednesday and fingers cross can order our sperm and start IUI. Are u doing stumulated or natural cycle?


----------



## EllieBrighton (May 16, 2012)

Hello! thank you for your reply, how exciting i've never been on a 'forum' before!!

I am doing natural IUI as they gave me all the checks at the clinic and they think im pretty fertile so they told me to go chose some sperm. I found one through Cryos in new york. Where are you looking? They recommended theeuropeanspermbank.com, have you seen it? So much to choose from it made my mind boggle!!

How far into the process are you? Have they done your fertilitly checks? how did you chose who's carrying? You don't have to answer any questions you dont want to btw x

Ellie xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi ellie dobt mind the questions. Were going through the london womans clinic in darkingron and will be using the london sperm bank. There is a sperm bank in denmarknthat allows you to do home insemination if u fancied that. 
  We are new in the process have our first consultation on wednesday were i will get poked and prodded lol. Im 28 and the wife is 24 so i said if i an just do one you can push as many as u want out after that. Ive wanted a baby since i was 5 and i have been luck that my parents have opted to pay for either a roynd of ivf lite or 3 cycles of natural iui or 2 stimulated iui. Big decsion to make lol. 
  Your very brave to be doing this alone ad the forum will give all the support u need from ya ups and downs. 

Sarah xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Ellie 

There are a small (but growing!) group of single DIUI mummies in Brighton. Not completely sure which are gay and which are straight  but all single mums with children conceived through DIUI. Most of us used local clinics (Agora/Esperance). There is also a singles thread on FF with loads of info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0
Upsyxxx


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hiya   

I'm not in Brighton but along the coast in Southampton. Congrats on ordering sperm and welcome to the rollercoaster! 

Life as a solo lesbian mummy raises some interesting issues - everyone assumes I'm straight now! But it's  so so worth it   

Angel


----------



## EllieBrighton (May 16, 2012)

Hello and thank you for all your helpful and lovely replies!

Southern_angel i would love some more tips if you find a minute I'd love to hear your story! I have family in southampton so I know it quite well.

Upsydaisy - I cant make sense of that thread, is there any actual physical groups that meet up?

Sarah - thank you for your words of support!

Ellie xxxx


----------

